# Finding work



## Cazandy (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, we're thinking of moving to kos and setting up a dog grooming business. Are there any existing groomers in kos? My husband is a builder (bricklayer by trade but covers all aspects of the building trade). Is it easy to find work? Does anyone know if any openings, job vacancies etc?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Are you serious ? 
The unemployment situation is critical, property sales at rock bottom and have you seen the way many Greeks treat their dogs?

If you can't support yourself on a private income, forget it for the time being.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Cazandy said:


> Hi, we're thinking of moving to kos and setting up a dog grooming business. Are there any existing groomers in kos? My husband is a builder (bricklayer by trade but covers all aspects of the building trade). Is it easy to find work? Does anyone know if any openings, job vacancies etc?


The grocer has right but I have seen here in Athens that many more pet shops have opened up and for the last few years a distinct increase in buying pedigree dogs and they are willing to pay lots of money for them.I think a dog grooming business might do well here in Athens or Thessalonica or even the much bigger islands but not on Kos,too small and no business in winter.The Greeks seem to be getting seriously into dogs,not stray dogs so I think there is an opening there and they really will spend on their pooches,but work for your husband in building is definately.... NO... A friend of mine was a brick layer,he now has his own business making beautiful soaps.


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

I disagree with the pessimists, don't let the recession get you down! There is still plenty of opportunity in Greece right now, especially if you can find a niche or hole in the market!

Of course, my knowledge of pet businesses and of the island of Kos are limited, but do not give up hope just because of the current economic situation...


----------

